# Vermeidung von Phishing-Posts im WoW Forum



## Tontaube (29. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen.

Besteht die Möglichkeit, die Rechte der Mitglieder in diesem Forum so zu gestalten, dass es ihnen erst ab einer gewissen Anzahl an Beiträgen (z.B. 100+) möglich ist, externe Links in einem Thread zu posten? 

Hauptsächlich geht es mir um den/die Benutzer, die alle 2 Tage wieder ihre angeblichen Patch-Downloads posten oder irgendwelche Keys zu Mounts etc. "verschenken" und in diesen Threads ihre Phishing-Seiten verlinken. 
Vielleicht vergeht ihnen so der Spaß daran.. 


Grüße.


----------



## xxhajoxx (30. September 2010)

Hab ich auch schon mal vorgeschlagen wurde abgelehnt, habe den Thread mal rausgesucht.
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/148717-moderatoren-uberprufen-neu-erstellte-themen-vor-veroeffentlichung/

Da ging es mir um die Überprüfung von Beiträgen, Links für User mit wenigen Posts zu Sperren halte ich nach wie vor für eine sehr gute Idee


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. September 2010)

Wenn man auf den Link klickt, kommt so eine wunderbare Zwischenseite. Dort steht dann die URL, die wirklich aufgerufen wird. Wenn da jeder einfach nur hinschauen würde, wäre das alles kein Problem.

Ein anderes Problem sehe ich darin, dass jeder bei so einem Thread sofort was schreiben will/muss. Daher bleiben diese Threads meistens ziemlich On-Top auf der ersten Seite.

1 Report und es reinschreiben, dass man es reported hat reicht vollkommen.

Nach kurzer Zeit ist der Thread dann zu Hauptzeiten ziemlich schnell auf Seite 2 oder noch weiter hinten. Außerdem löschen wir Moderatoren diese Threads schon und sperren den User.


----------



## Tontaube (30. September 2010)

Und genau aus deinen angegebenen Gründen wäre es gar keine schlechte Idee.
Es gibt immernoch einige Spieler die eben nicht jeden WoW Link kennen, bzw. leichtgläubiger Natur sind und darauf reinfallen. 

Und natürlich schreibt jeder was dazu, das gehört wohl zur Natur des Menschen. Hauptsache man hat seinen Senf dazu gegeben. Das bekommt man wohl aus den Usern nicht raus.


----------



## spectrumizer (30. September 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ein anderes Problem sehe ich darin, dass jeder bei so einem Thread sofort was schreiben will/muss. Daher bleiben diese Threads meistens ziemlich On-Top auf der ersten Seite.
> 
> 1 Report und es reinschreiben, dass man es reported hat reicht vollkommen.
> 
> Nach kurzer Zeit ist der Thread dann zu Hauptzeiten ziemlich schnell auf Seite 2 oder noch weiter hinten.


Schön wäres. Aber ich glaube soviel Disziplin in einem Internetforum zu erwarten, ist wirklich zu viel verlangt. 



kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Außerdem löschen wir Moderatoren diese Threads schon und sperren den User.


Dauert aber manchmal ziemlich lang. Vorallem wenn die Threads spät abends oder nachts erstellt werden.

Finde die Idee, Links in Beiträgen erst ab 100+ Beiträge zu erlauben, auch gut.


----------



## Pente (30. September 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Finde die Idee, Links in Beiträgen erst ab 100+ Beiträge zu erlauben, auch gut.


Versetz dich dann mal in die Lage eines neuen Users. Du hast irgend ein Problem und suchst hier im Forum Hilfe. Um dein Problem zu erklären musst du jedoch einen Link zu dem Addon posten mit dem du das Problem hast, oder zu was auch immer. Nun erstellst du also einen Account hier, eröffnest ein neues Thema und bekommst die Meldung, dass du erst mit 100+ Postings Links in Postings einbinden darfst. Was würdest du dann tun? Wahrscheinlich das Gleiche wie ich: die Seite schließen und nie mehr besuchen. Derartige Restriktionen sind kontraproduktiv. Noch dazu weil sie das Grundproblem nicht lösen sondern eher verlagern.

Glaubt ihr wirklich eine derartige Restriktion hilft gegen Phishing? Ich denke nicht. Wer soviel Zeit übrig hat um sinnlos Phishing-Threads zu posten, der hat auch die Zeit um 100 Postings zu spammen bis er endlich einen Link posten darf. Das würde den moderativen Aufwand im Forum drastisch steigern, denn den ganzen Spam-Müll muss schließlich auch jemand entsorgen. Auch für die User hätte das eher unangenehme Konsequenzen, denn dann kommen Phishing Links auf einmal von Usern die über 100 Postings haben. Die Rate der Leute die einem derartigem Link dann doch Glauben schenkt steigt und somit wäre dem Phisher eigentlich sogar noch geholfen.


----------



## Tontaube (30. September 2010)

Allzu schlimm würde ich dein Beispiel jetzt nicht sehen. Wie oft gibt es hier Beiträge, bzw. Fragen die ohne einen Link gepostet werden. Da reicht der Name des Addons und die Quelle (ohne Hyperlink, darum geht es mir ja) völlig aus. 
Wer geneigt ist dem User zu helfen, der kann auch kurz Google benutzen. 

Ob sich die Phishing-Spammer wirklich die Mühe machen, 100 Beiträge zu verfassen um ihren Spam zu posten?
Man kann es auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen, oder?

Edit: Wenn es nicht klappt, kann man es bestimmt wieder umstellen. Aber Fakt ist, die jetzige Vorgehensweise funktioniert leider nicht, weil 
1. Viele User ihren Senf in einem Phishing-Post dazugeben müssen und dieser Beitrag dadurch im Forenticker erscheint.. 
2. Die Moderatoren teilweise nicht schnell genug reagieren können. Wie denn auch? Man kann ja schliesslich von niemandem erwarten das er 24 Stunden am Tag auf so etwas achtet.


Grüße.


----------



## Pente (30. September 2010)

Tontaube schrieb:


> Allzu schlimm würde ich dein Beispiel jetzt nicht sehen. Wie oft gibt es hier Beiträge, bzw. Fragen die ohne einen Link gepostet werden. Da reicht der Name des Addons und die Quelle (ohne Hyperlink, darum geht es mir ja) völlig aus.
> Wer geneigt ist dem User zu helfen, der kann auch kurz Google benutzen.


Das mit dem Addon war nur ein Beispiel. Kann auch eine Frage zu einem Artikel, einem Guide, einem Interview, einem Produkt oder sonst was sein. Man kann die Tatsache nicht von der Hand weisen, dass eine derartige Restriktion neue User abschrecken wird.



Tontaube schrieb:


> Ob sich die Phishing-Spammer wirklich die Mühe machen, 100 Beiträge zu verfassen um ihren Spam zu posten?
> Man kann es auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen, oder?


Welche Mühe? Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass die die Postings alle einzeln tippen. In meiner Zeit als Moderator hab ich schon sehr viele Phishing-Posts gesehen und gelöscht und nicht selten waren diese Threads binnen von wenigen Minuten in sämtlichen Unterforen zu finden. 100 Posts sind schnell gemacht, das wird das Problem langfristig nicht lösen.



Tontaube schrieb:


> Edit: Wenn es nicht klappt, kann man es bestimmt wieder umstellen. Aber Fakt ist, die jetzige Vorgehensweise funktioniert leider nicht, weil
> 1. Viele User ihren Senf in einem Phishing-Post dazugeben müssen und dieser Beitrag dadurch im Forenticker erscheint..
> 2. Die Moderatoren teilweise nicht schnell genug reagieren können. Wie denn auch? Man kann ja schliesslich von niemandem erwarten das er 24 Stunden am Tag auf so etwas achtet.


Natürlich kann man es wieder umstellen wenn es nicht klappt, doch die User die man in dieser Zeit deswegen verloren hat bleiben verloren.


----------



## Tikume (30. September 2010)

Hey, holt euch den Spektraltiger auf iwantyouracc.ru !

Was denkst Du wieviele dann Copy & Paste eben machen?


----------



## Tontaube (30. September 2010)

Klicken ist komfortabler als Copy & Paste.  

Ich für meinen Teil würde es zumindest auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen. 
Aber scheinbar ist man hier zufrieden mit der derzeitigen Situation.


----------



## ZAM (1. Oktober 2010)

Tontaube schrieb:


> Aber scheinbar ist man hier zufrieden mit der derzeitigen Situation.



Hört bitte mit solchen blödsinnigen Unterstellungen auf.
Die Funktion zur Limitierung existiert in der Forenversion nicht, auch im Update nicht. Wir bauen das auch nicht selbst, weil die Funktion das Core-System beeinflusst und das nach dem nächsten Update für die Katz war.


----------



## Tontaube (1. Oktober 2010)

Das war keine Unterstellung, es war eine Feststellung. 

Was wäre denn die Alternative? Irgendetwas muss man doch machen können.

Übrigens ging ich davon aus, dass das Forum hier euer Werk ist, und ihr somit Einfluss auf den Aufbau bzw. die Funktionen habt.


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. Oktober 2010)

Es war schon immer eine gekaufte Forensoftware.

Eigentlich braucht man aber auch nichts machen, da die Threads ja schon von uns gelöscht werden.
Außerdem sieht man den Link, auf den man klickt in der Zwischenseite, welche Standardmäßig aufgeht.

Wenn man ein "Postlimit" einführen würde, würde der Phisher halt schnell 100 Postings spammen und dann Posten. Dann dürfen wir Mods statt 1-3 Threads auf einmal 1-3 Threads + 100 Spammposts löschen, das wollt ihr nicht wirklich.

Jeden Post/Thread erst freigeben ist auch keine Alternative.


----------



## Lari (1. Oktober 2010)

"Verpflichtet" freiwillige Helfer, von mir aus anonym bzw. ohne besondere Kennzeichnung als Mod, die die Phisher-Postings zum Beispiel edittieren können mit gleichzeitiger Sperre des Posts/Users.
Also keine generelle Moderation des Forums, sondern lediglich "Phisher-Jäger". Ich sehe natürlich die Problematik, dass man mit diesen Rechten Schabernack treiben könnte, aber das kann auch jeder offizielle Moderator.

Und wenn man dem Phisher glaubt, gibt es immer irgendwen, der darauf reinfällt.


----------



## ZAM (1. Oktober 2010)

> Also keine generelle Moderation des Forums, sondern lediglich "Phisher-Jäger". Ich sehe natürlich die Problematik, dass man mit diesen Rechten Schabernack treiben könnte, aber das kann auch jeder offizielle Moderator.



Die kann ich kontrollieren.



Lari schrieb:


> "Verpflichtet" freiwillige Helfer, von mir aus anonym bzw. ohne besondere Kennzeichnung als Mod, die die Phisher-Postings zum Beispiel edittieren können mit gleichzeitiger Sperre des Posts/Users.



Die nicht.

Ich kann und werde hier aber nicht offelegen, was wir wegen der einen Person, die das betreibt, unternehmen. Nur soviel - seine schon offenkundig verlautäußerte Sicherheit, er wäre hinter einem Proxy, ist ein Trugschluss.


----------



## Lari (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich hoffe ja ihr kriegt ihn endlich dran, und bitte geht persönlich hin und nehmt eine Kamera mit. Das wird lustig


----------



## Pente (1. Oktober 2010)

Tontaube schrieb:


> Das war keine Unterstellung, es war eine Feststellung.
> 
> Was wäre denn die Alternative? Irgendetwas muss man doch machen können.
> 
> Übrigens ging ich davon aus, dass das Forum hier euer Werk ist, und ihr somit Einfluss auf den Aufbau bzw. die Funktionen habt.


Die Vernunft jedes einzelnen ist die einzig langfristig wirksame Lösung. So traurig das auch klingen mag. Bei Phishing ist es wie mit allen anderen Spam-Mails im Internet auch: das wird es solange geben solange es sich für die Betreiber rentiert. Es wird immer Menschen geben die darauf reinfallen und deswegen sehe ich derzeit auch kein Ende in Sicht. Würden wirklich alle die Phishing-Versuche durchschauen und ignorieren gäb's die schon längst nicht mehr.

Die Internet-Nutzer sollten verstärkt aufgeklärt und für derartige Risiken sensibilisiert werden. Alle anderen Maßnahmen greifen nur bedingt. Meldet diese Posts umgehend und weist die anderen Nutzer im Thread selbst darauf hin, dass sie den Link bitte nicht klicken sollen. Mehr kann man, meiner Meinung nach, nicht tun. Die Moderatoren reagieren schnellstmöglich, aber eine 24/7 Überwachung ist halt auch einfach nicht realisierbar. Nichtmal mit freiwilligen "Anti-Phishing-Helfern". Die schlafen auch mal, sind im Urlaub, krank oder sonst etwas.


----------



## Nebelgänger (3. Oktober 2010)

Also ganz ehrlich...ich kann sehr gut nachvollziehen, dass hier nicht urplötzlich irgendwelche externen Leutchen als "Phishing-Jäger" eingestellt werden.

Wer hier Mod wird, wird vorher vermutlich streng geprüft und - wie Zam sagt kontrolliert. Bei so einem großen Forum wie Buffed kann
man schlecht irgendwem irgendwelche Rechte zuschustern, den man nur durch "jahrelanges, sehr tolles Posten von sinnvollen Beiträgen" kennt, 
oder ähnliches.

Mehr als die Augen offen halten können die Buffies auch nicht - also liegt's wie immer in solchen Fällen an allen Einzelnen, drauf zu achten,
worauf man klickt und nach wie vor jeden Neuling auf genau das aufmerksam zu machen.
Sprich: Wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, soll ich klicken oder nicht...lest halt einfach drei, vier Posts weiter und schon habt ihr in den meisten
Fällen eure Antwort. Die /report-Funktion sollte genutzt werden und...ach, was red' ich.
Mittlerweile sollte doch (fast) jeder wissen, dass man generell mit offenen Augen durch's Internet spazieren sollte...


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Oktober 2010)

Pente schrieb:


> Versetz dich dann mal in die Lage eines neuen Users. Du hast irgend ein Problem und suchst hier im Forum Hilfe. Um dein Problem zu erklären musst du jedoch einen Link zu dem Addon posten mit dem du das Problem hast, oder zu was auch immer. Nun erstellst du also einen Account hier, eröffnest ein neues Thema und bekommst die Meldung, dass du erst mit 100+ Postings Links in Postings einbinden darfst. Was würdest du dann tun?


Alternativ könnte man einfach die Addresse nicht als Link umwandeln, sondern die Zieladdresse als Text darstellen. Jemand mit zwielichtigen Absichten wird so einfach enttarnt und jemand mit ehrlichen Absichten erleidet dadurch auch keinen Nachteil.


----------



## Tontaube (6. Oktober 2010)

Das wäre auch eine Idee. vor allem da ja wieder vermehrt jeden Tag mehrere dieser phishing Posts auftauchen.
Oder ich erwische einfach immer genau die Zeiten, in denen er mal wieder was vom Stapel gelassen hat.


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Oktober 2010)

Adressen nicht als Links sondern als Text?

Das ist ja aber ein Feature des Forensystems und aus meiner Sicht ein Rückschritt. Jeden Link dann einzeln rauskopieren ist auch keine wirkliche Hilfe.

Außerdem steht der Link doch auf der Zwischenseite schon ausgeschrieben da. Sorry, wer da immer noch auf "Ja, ist schon die richtige Seite" klickt oder diese Zwischenseite deaktiviert ist dann aber auch selber schuld.


----------

